# ML RAW Video on 5Dmkiii



## DanThePhotoMan (Apr 28, 2013)

Though it's not useable for video yet (and may never will be if the 5Dmkii can't handle it), this is a pretty awesome direction and is getting me excited. 

RAW "Video" on Canon DSLRs with Magic Lantern


----------

